# Antena para emisor de FM + Fuente estabilizada



## Jorf (Mar 31, 2006)

Hola, recién terminé un emisor de FM que anda bastante bien, usa un solo transistor por lo que no tiene una excelente calidad de sonido pero alcanza. Usando una antena telescopica comun alcan una emision de 50 metros desde el interior de la casa. Ahora quiero probar con un dipolo. El tema es como fabricarlo, e visto unos que es un simple cañito de aluminio agarrado a la mitad y otro que es cerrado, a ambos le llega el cable coaxil. El filamento centarl lo conecto a la salida de ante del emisor y la malla al menos o a tierra? Leí muchas páginas pero no tengo bien en claro todabía.


Otra, de fondo se escucha una oscilación que creería que puede ser la fuente, algún circuito de una fuente para FM. Necesito 12 o 13 volt estabilizados. Creo haber visto una hace mucho en pablin pero no la encuentro...


Gracias!!!


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 31, 2006)

Hola Jorf. si solo tiene un transistor , es un merito , si la antena es telescopica ,influye mucho el largo, dependiendo de la frecuencia, usa una colocandola en el centro, de una chapa de unos 30cm X 30cm, te mando unas paginas, espero te ayuden, suerte un saludo
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos6/ante/ante.shtml
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fuente57/index.htm
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_reg_con_zener.asp


----------



## JUANZ (Mar 31, 2006)

Hola. Podrías poner el esquema de este emisor de FM? Gracias

Saludos
JUAN


----------



## Jorf (Mar 31, 2006)

La fuente que yo utilizo es con un 7812, con sus respectivos capacitores de entrada y salida, pero sin embargo el rizado permanece... Veré de agregarle más capacitores, voy a probar con uno de 6800 micros a ver que le parece. Aunque ya probé un poco y me baja el voltaje de 12 a 8 Volt. Pregunto, como se conecta un capacitor electrolítico en la fuente? El mas al menos y el menos al mas o al revés, estoy confundido.

El circuito que armé es el de electronica2000 que dice emitir hasta 2Km, cosa que dudo mucho. Lo que si hice la plaqueta impresa, porque intenté en una placa universal pero no andubo bien.


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 31, 2006)

Hola, por tu ultima pregunta, creo que debes leer mas electronica  ( no te enfades ) te mando unas paginas para que te entretengas en leerlas , los condensadores electroliticos son los que tienen polaridad, el positivo ,al positivo ,suerte y saludos 
http://cajon.webcindario.com/CURSO.htm
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/index.htm


----------



## Jorf (Mar 31, 2006)

No me enfado pero te cuento, hay dos cosas que nunca me puedo acordar, las aprendo en el momento pero me olvido. Una vez vi un capacitor de estos puesto al reves y de ahí siempre me confundo y otra, viste la representación de los capacitores electrolíticos en un plano, es un cuerpo grande y otro mas chiquito, nunca me acuerdo cual es el mas y el menos!!! Al igual que cuando es una cara pintada del simbolito y otra no, también me confundo... Y bué, son cosas pendientes que NUNCA me pude acordar, debe ser un trauma.


----------

